# Iso: 18-22' tt



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

If any one knows of a smaller bumper pull that's available or where to look for one I'm interested in a well used one that I can use when I don't have my kids with me and don't need to haul the 30 footer. Thanks


----------

